# Bait



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

This weekend I am heading out on the boat possibly for some bunker. Would anyone be interested in any. Would be willing to bring some back down from PPB. Great for this upcoming Striper fall run. Looking for mullet and peanut bunker as well.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

man one week too late for me just came back from fishing at NJ and would of taken the offer on the bait fish. I tried scoping the belmar marina for some bunker and mullet but nada. Did'nt even get a chance to throw out my casting net.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Give me a shout*

I'm workin day shift over the weekend but give me a call. 886-2215-home, cell 972-1140.


----------

